# PREASEASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Denver Nuggets



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=teal>Denver Nuggets</font></font></center>

 *VS* 

<center>10-20-03
TV: None
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Dale Davis*
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (2-3) Denver (3-1)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm going to this game.... So excited to see Carmelo Anothony..


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I am also going. It'll be interesting to see how Bonzi does on Carmello (vise-versa)


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually now i cant1  I have to go to guitar lessons.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Why would Bonzi be matched up w/ Carmello? They're not putting Mello at SG are they?

I think this game is a great opportunity to start Sheed at SF and say, hey... show me that you can guard this kid. And do then when Qyntel comes in, put him on Mello and see if he can play any sort of defense on him.

Doesn't matter if we lose, I just hope Cheeks mixes it up...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Why would Bonzi be matched up w/ Carmello? They're not putting Mello at SG are they?
> 
> I think this game is a great opportunity to start Sheed at SF and say, hey... show me that you can guard this kid. And do then when Qyntel comes in, put him on Mello and see if he can play any sort of defense on him.
> ...


Hmm... I changed the main matchup now. What do you think?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Cheeks needs to play the starters alot tonight


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Cheeks needs to play the starters alot tonight


Why? And risk injury?

I think they already know what we are going to be getting from their starters. I think it's more important to try to figure out who is going to get cut, and who is going to make the final roster.

I mean, it is the preseason after all.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Cheeks needs to play the starters alot tonight


Why is that? It's a preseason game, against Denver no less.

It looks like a decent amount of our regular starters will be out for this game anyway. I'd like to see Tracy Murray make the team, so I hope he has a good game.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

I was just checking the roster for Denver. Apparently Hillario has dropped his surname and is now just Nene'. Also, I'm anxious to see Carmelo Anthony. I expect him to do great things this year.

SB


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think Carmello Will be ROY with Wade right on his butt.. Wade is an all around player


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

play qyntel alot tonight


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Dale Davis gave a speech before the game hope to see you all all year long go blazers 

blazers going with the bg lineup tonight 


Damon 
Bonzi 
Sheed 
Zach 
Dale


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zbo and bonzi starting off well


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Randolph is killin "Melo on the blocks!!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zbo is the man


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Sheed for 3 22- 14 blazers


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zbo hitting jumpers 11 points 3 rebounds 1 block


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazers 26 - 14 246 left in the 1st


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

end of the 1st blazers 32 nuggets 21


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

do you guys think honeycutt will make the team


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Boom Boom having a solid game so far


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Timeout blazers 43 - 38


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

52 a piece at halftime


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Is there a place where I could get individual player stats?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Is there a place where I could get individual player stats?


NBA.com has live HTML updates tonight.

Ed O.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

nba.com has live stats.


Z-bo - 15 pts 13 rebs 50 fg%


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks Ed O and Siouxperior.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zbo has 17 boards


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

23 pts 17 rebs for Zach!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ZR is having an excellent game! Damon's played well, too. His pass-first mentality (10 assists, 4 FG attempts) is almost too good to be true.

Ed O.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

WHat the hell!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woods only has played 5 minutes..


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zbo with a hook at the buzzer to send it to overtime 27 and 17 boards


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Zbo with a hook at the buzzer to send it to overtime 27 and 17 boards


I noticed that!



> (0:00) End Period
> (0:00) [POR 89-89] Randolph Layup Shot: Made (27 PTS) Assist: Stoudamire (11 AS
> (0:04) [POR] Patterson Substitution replaced by Murray
> (0:04) [POR] Team Timeout: Short


What happened??


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

We need updates, people, updates!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

92 - 91 blazers damon just hit a 3 zbo with 18 board


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

denver up 94 - 91


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

97 92 nuggets


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

99 - 92 nuggets blazers 1- 7 in the overtime


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I hate denver...

:upset:



GO ZBO!!!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

its just preseason win or lose , blazers will crush denver if this was real game


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

it seems like when sheed is playing sf he doesnt get alot of touches


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> WHat the hell!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woods only has played 5 minutes..


Portland's been playing to win the game, so that means Woods is on the bench a lot.

Too bad their efforts aren't doing very much good...

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

big game by Zbo no need to panic blazer fans its just preseason


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

it sounds like boykins and miller really who were the ones who won the game tonight


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Z-Bo with 27 points and 18 rebounds.  

I'd rather see him do this well in a Blazer preseason loss than see a Blazer win with mediocre performances.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

fellas im out Blazer fans its just preseason DONT PANIC

God bless and Good Night


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Andre Miller 39 minutes no assists?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*out rebounded badly !! again..*

:sour:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

What the hell is Sheed doing shooting 5 3's in one game...

Jesus christ....he should have posted Melo up all friggin night


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: out rebounded badly !! again..*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> outrebounded badly !! again :sour:


ummm... Portland outrebounded the Nuggets 48-40 

http://www.nba.com/games/20031020/DENPOR/boxscore.html

STOMP


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> What the hell is Sheed doing shooting 5 3's in one game...
> 
> Jesus christ....he should have posted Melo up all friggin night


Historically the Blazers' pre-season play has carried over into the regular season. Unfortunatly for us fans, the Blazers actually play the regular season like it's a pre-season game.

You're right, Rasheed should post up everyone he matches up with EVERY GAME...but he hasn't done this in like 3-4 years. Rasheed Wallace is a little boy trapped in a mans body, Zach Randolph is the man who goes to the blocks and dominates. ZACH is the NEW HEART of the Blazers team! Rasheed and Bonzi are just the btches.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> ZACH is the NEW HEART of the Blazers team! Rasheed and Bonzi are just the btches.


It's sad to see some experienced posters can't make it through a whole post without using masked profanity to illuminate their point. I wonder why this is...

STOMP


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> It's sad to see some experienced posters can't make it through a whole post without using masked profanity to illuminate their point. I wonder why this is...
> STOMP


Well, speaking only for myself, I try like hell to avoid masked profanity, but it seems like the software this board uses masks my profanity against my will. Sort of a catch-22 situation. 

barfo


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> It's sad to see some experienced posters can't make it through a whole post without using masked profanity to illuminate their point. I wonder why this is...
> ...


Can please you let a man speak?.... the only thing I hate more than a bad post, is the followup post meant to ridcule the intelligence of another BBB member.... seems more like indirect baiting to me.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> *At the opening tip Melo was guarding Zach Randolph, a tough assignment for any NBA player, let alone the smaller Anthony*. Predictably, Zach got the better end of that matchup, finishing with 27 points and 18 rebounds. Melo fronted him a lot, trying to get steals on the passes over his head. It didn't work, but he tried. Later Zach was asked about Melo's energy on defense and if it bothered him:


from hoopsworld..Link


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

yangsta- I (of course) can do nothing to keep yega or anyone from speaking their mind, but I do think its pretty stupid behavior when some longtimers choose to ignore the rules around here and digress into the gutter to make their point(s). Indirect baiting?  whatever...

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> What the hell is Sheed doing shooting 5 3's in one game...
> 
> Jesus christ....he should have posted Melo up all friggin night


Was Anthony even guarding Rasheed very often? I didn't see the game (I only listened to it on the radio) but it seemed to me that Anthony was guarding ZR to start the game, and that's one of the reasons Randolph was kicking butt. It didn't sound to me (again, on the radio only) that Rasheed was guarded by Carmelo very much, if at all.


Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*hey stomp*

Got my info from the after game show..
blame them.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*this is the biggest concern right here*

"Davis' groin still bothers him " 

" For the record, neither Davis or coach Maurice Cheeks admits too much concern about the slow recovery"


Duh...
A 5 month groin injury is not to worry about???

Why didn't they plan for this a long time ago.
I had commented on this a month ago..this was trouble.
Then I hear Cheeks on the radio a week ago saying it was no big deal.. he actually was irritated somebody was asking about it.

The organization is not looking too bright here lately..
What did they think was going to happen??
A new season starts and poof the injuries are gone??


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Was Anthony even guarding Rasheed very often? I didn't see the game (I only listened to it on the radio) but it seemed to me that Anthony was guarding ZR to start the game, and that's one of the reasons Randolph was kicking butt. It didn't sound to me (again, on the radio only) that Rasheed was guarded by Carmelo very much, if at all.
> ...


Does it really matter? Sheed should be posting up every one he plays.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> 
> Does it really matter? Sheed should be posting up every one he plays.


Absolutely it matters. Anthony is 6'8". Nene and Camby are both 6'11" and good shotblockers.

Rasheed is the Blazers' best perimeter shooter. ZR is at least as good on the blocks as Wallace is.

Why should Rasheed be posting up a near-seven footer when ZR can abuse Anthony on the post, with Wallace stretching the defense by shooting from the perimeter?

The answer: he shouldn't.

But if ZR were being guarded by Nene, and Wallace by Anthony, then the Blazers would have been foolish to have Rasheed, and not Zach, on the perimeter.

Ed O.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> It's sad to see some experienced posters can't make it through a whole post without using masked profanity to illuminate their point. I wonder why this is...
> ...


Frustration. :upset: darnit, darnit, darnit!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutely it matters. Anthony is 6'8". Nene and Camby are both 6'11" and good shotblockers.
> ...


You can't get an open outside shot anytime you want to, but going to the post lets YOU dictate to the defense, and Rasheed shoots a much higher percentage in the post than from outside. Sure it's all fine and dandy when Rasheed lights it up from outside, but he's been haveing some really awful shooting nights that you never saw when he used to take it to the hoop.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't get an open outside shot anytime you want to, but going to the post lets YOU dictate to the defense, and Rasheed shoots a much higher percentage in the post than from outside. Sure it's all fine and dandy when Rasheed lights it up from outside, but he's been haveing some really awful shooting nights that you never saw when he used to take it to the hoop.


You need to shoot half again better from 2 point range to equal the shooting percentage from shooting 3's (e.g., a 35% 3 point percentage is the same as 52.5% from 2 point range). Granted, this doesn't take into account a higher occurence of free throws that should occur on the blocks, but Rasheed's shooting percentage from 3 point range is acceptable to me.

More importantly, with ZR and Rasheed in the game together, along with Bonzi Wells and Dale Davis, there simply isn't room to have all four of those guys in scoring positions at the same time unless Rasheed's hanging out on the perimeter. If it were Ray Allen instead of Bonzi, or Raef instead of Dale Davis, the offense would be much more spread out, and there would be less of an excuse for Rasheed to be off the blocks. As it is, Rasheed's the best chance we have to avoid double teams on both Bonzi and ZR and that's if he stretches the defense by shooting from the perimeter.

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm as much in favor of seeing Rasheed post up as anyone - and I know that he needs to do so more than he did last year.

That being said, if Anthony was guarding Z-Bo, then the Blazers were absolutely right for letting Randolph post up and not forcing Rasheed to clog up the middle.

The only complaint I have is that Randolph didn't have even more shots than he did in that scenario.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: this is the biggest concern right here*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "Davis' groin still bothers him "
> 
> " For the record, neither Davis or coach Maurice Cheeks admits too much concern about the slow recovery"
> ...


I would wonder if this injury to Davis even still bothers him. As far as I know, it's probably just an excuse to not have to play a lot in the preseason.

Davis is one of those players that is a work horse. He rarely has to sit out a game. Injury is possible to any player, yes, but if you go by his history, he doesn't miss many games because of it.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Zach and Sheed combined for 39 shot attempts. we are going to win a lot of games this year if this continues.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Zach and Sheed combined for 39 shot attempts. we are going to win a lot of games this year if this continues.


As long as Zach is taking at least 30 of those shots. At least I know he's not going to be taking 3s.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!Frustration. :upset: darnit, darnit, darnit!


In through the nose out throught the mouth  it's just preseason... it's cool of you to not take real offense at my earlier statement as nothing personal was intended, I just greatly appreciate the relatively smack free sports chat site we've got going here. 

As far as being frustrated with these guys performance, I really don't have that high of expectations of them with the way they're currently constructed. With less then ideal options at 1, 3, and 5, I expect them to struggle at times. They've got quality talent but limited on-court chemistry in the way that talent matches up. PIP and Sabas were the two real playmakers/pass first guys they had, so I expect them to struggle with ball movement and fall into the trap of going one on one too much. I'm thinking they'll play above 500 ball, but until they are able to change out some of their talent for pieces that fit better, my expectations are somewhat lower.

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> As long as Zach is taking at least 30 of those shots. At least I know he's not going to be taking 3s.


Yes. Because 3 pointers are bad.

Teams never win when one of their top 2 players shooter 3 pointers.

We should never shoot 3 pointers.

 

Ed O.


----------

